# Breweries/wineries Fredericksburg



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm headed to Fredericksburg with the wife and another couple this weekend to hit up some breweries and wineries. It's gonna be cold and wet so I figure I'd ask y'all and see what the best ones are so where not wondering around all day looking. Thanks!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Pedernales Brewing Company

www.pedernalesbrewing.com

located off of 87 on south side of town
tasting room and tour hours are on website.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Grape creek is our favorite...

i believe we hit 9 wineries in one afternoon...

theyre all right along 290

google 290 wine trail..or somehting like that


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't speak too much to the wineries, but I will say Hondo's is a must for me as far as eating. If you're lucky, he will have some of his smoked pastrami done. Awesome sandwich. Everything is great there and great atmosphere as well.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

and dont get too smashed to the point you buy yourself a few neon signs

or do...the lady on the corner before getting into town has a huge selection


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't speak too much to the wineries, but I will say Hondo's is a must for me as far as eating. If you're lucky, he will have some of his smoked pastrami done. Awesome sandwich. Everything is great there and great atmosphere as well.


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

Sister Creek Winery in Sisterdale is nice.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

X2 on grape creek. Becker is pretty good too. Google Alamo springs cafe. It is a must for lunch one day. Best burgers ever

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

we go there 3-4 times a year - they are all good - just hit them all!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

There is a bourbon distillery near Becker winery , a must see


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

x3 on Grass Creek, great picnic area there as well, also enjoy Torre de Pietra which is next to it. Coming from Houston, you'll pass by Garrison Bros distillery - definitely worth a visit


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Hilmy (http://hilmywine.com/) is our favorite and has excellent wines, they're very close to Grape Creek. Bending Branch (http://bendingbranchwinery.com/) outside of Comfort has some very good wines as well, and excellent views. Singing Waters (http://www.singingwatervineyards.com/) is another nice one to hit outside of Comfort and the Chisolm Trail Winery (http://www.chisholmtrailwinery.com/) has some interesting stuff and is a nice drive to go see.

If you're going to get a good meal, I'd highly recommend the Lamb Chops at 814 (http://814atexasbistro.com/) in Comfort, but make reservations.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

On your way in stop in Hye Texas which is about 15 miles outside of F-burg and try William & Chris, by far the best wine maker around. The wine makers are A&M/Tech grads and really nice guys. Across the street and up the road a little bit is Garrison Brothers Distillery if you're into Bourbon. To me all the rest are about the same taste wise, it's all about who has the nicest tasting rooms.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Yep, William & Chris and Becker are the only two wineries in Fredericksburg that grow and use the grapes from their vineyards here in Texas. All the others import their grapes. We are part of the William & Chris wine club, get two bottles a month from them. If you've never been, go ahead and hit them all, they are all neat. We just go to William & Chris and Becker to pick up our bottles.....


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

*Fredericksburg wineries*

https://winetimefredericksburg?ref=profile Try them. They will take you on a tour of they wineries of Frederickburg.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

adpostel said:


> Yep, William & Chris and Becker are the only two wineries in Fredericksburg that grow and use the grapes from their vineyards here in Texas. All the others import their grapes. We are part of the William & Chris wine club, get two bottles a month from them. If you've never been, go ahead and hit them all, they are all neat. We just go to William & Chris and Becker to pick up our bottles.....


Hilmy also uses only Texas grapes, in fact the bottle labels will tell you where the grapes came from. They don't have an estate wine yet but should in 2014.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

adpostel said:


> Yep, William & Chris and Becker are the only two wineries in Fredericksburg that grow and use the grapes from their vineyards here in Texas. All the others import their grapes. We are part of the William & Chris wine club, get two bottles a month from them. If you've never been, go ahead and hit them all, they are all neat. We just go to William & Chris and Becker to pick up our bottles.....


Same here, the Hye Society , we are going to crack open the last bottle of Artist Blend this weekend to celebrate the cold front, ha. One of the newer wineries, 4.0, doesn't even pretend they grow grapes like the others, but man that tasting area is nice.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

We went last year in late October with three other couples. It was raining and cold all day Saturday. My wife and I ducked into a bar/restaurant and had a few beers and some good ol German food while watching college football and golf. This little place had the coldest beer I've had. I was drinking Warsteiner Dunkel on tap. I'm hooked on the stuff now when the weather gets cold. HEB sell it. 

My buddies would call to see where we were. They were havng to walk around shopping with their wives. My wife and I are not shoppers. 

We told them where we were so everytime it started raining they would come join us in the bar. We spent three or four hours just sitting there watching tv and drinking beer. Was one of the best weekend trips we made. Don't remember what the name was. I do remember it being on the opposite side of the street from the museum.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I liked the Pacific War Museum better than the wineries! We went to Messina Hoff, Becker, Hye, and Pedernales. Tried some shine at Hye.


----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't remember the name, but I thought the brewery right there on the main drag was pretty good. Spent the afternoon there watching football last Christmas. Plenty busy though.

BTW, I don't drink wine...

good luck and have a good trip.
Steve


----------

